# Open Walleye Tournament



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just wanted to post this: I am hosting a Open Walleye Tournament on Lake Milton on Saturday April 25. This is a fundraiser for our Kids Fishing Derby we hold open to the public. Check out the website for the Kids fishing derby. www.kountzekidsfishingderby.com. I hope we can get a few anglers out to catch some walleye and support our future anglers. Thanks


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice to see people viewing this thread. Might have some interested in this tournament. Has anyone decided if they were going to fish it?


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

i might. has any 1 sign up yet?do u think ull get 40 boats?


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

EyeMisor

I have not gotton any checks, However I have had a ton of questions e-mailed as well as phone calls. I have this event posted on 4 other websites. I will be posting in Bait shops as well as tackle stores in the area this weekend. I have been working daily on getting the word out on this tournament. Product donations have been down BIG TIME this year due to the economy. I have been doing everything I can do to make sure these young anglers get the same fishing derby they got last year. It's not their fault the economy is in the state it is in. As for if I think we will get 40 boats, Sure hope so, If not we will run with 30 or 20 and if we only get 10 we will go for a winner take all event. Any Ideas you have shoot them to me I can always use the help.
Jim Jones


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Got the First couple of Entry forms and checks today. Just want to let everyone know that I had a few of the same questions asked the past couple of day so I thought I would share the info with you. You can fish anyway you choose from the boat. Such as troll( 2 rods Per person), fish the river (just remember the hook rule that is in place by ODNR till May 1 if you fish in the river). As for bait: you CAN use live bait, lures,troll. As long as you bring 3 live fish(WALLEYE) to the scales and all State and federal rules are followed than we are good. Any other questions feel free to call. 216-233-1281

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Just to let everyone know that the registration is open for the kountze kids fishing derby. Head on over to our website and register your young one for the event. www.kountzekidsfishingderby.com Remember, you have to remain at the event with your young angler for the whole day. Also had a few emails that some can't make the Walleye Tournament but would like to make a Donation. We are accepting donations both cash and product. We use everything we get for the kids event. Shoot me a e-mail if you have a donation to make, I will do my best to get to you.

Also had questions on how much does it cost to come to the kids event. ITS FREE. In these tough time families have had to cut back on what they can do so they can save a few bucks. This event is free. The only thing you need money for is the 50/50 raffle if you choose. Other than that we encourage you and your young anglers to come out and a enjoy a day of fishing and prizes.

Thanks again for thoes of you that have made donations to help with this event. Times are tough but we will still give the kids a awsome day.

Jim Jones


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

will be out that day prefishing milton for the buckeye walleye trail tournament the next day, hopefully we can fish it, sounds like fun and for good cause.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

We would love to have ya at the event. Its been tough getting funds for the kids event. so all the support we can get will help the kids out.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Anglers

We have 2 1/2 weeks till the Kountze walleye open on Lake Milton. Just a reminder that if you are mailing a check that it has to be in by April 19, 2009. If you r paying at the ramp shoot me a email and let me know. Thanks

Jim Jones


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Anglers

The Kountze Walleye Open is this Saturday April 25, 2009 at Lake Milton. Launch and weigh-in will be at the pointview ramp. The weather looks to be sunny and in the low 70's. Had quite a few calls about this tournament this past week, Hope that means they will show on Saturday. Thanks to the few of you that signed up already. We will see you at the ramp Saturday.

Jim


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Im thinking the nice weather this weekend will bring more to this event. Lets hope so...!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you have a list of rules? I know you mentioned the state rules but do you have any specific ones?


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

This Open is a fundraiser for a kids fishing event. As for rules sportsmanship is #1.... Second, you have to fish from a boat. Third, you may use live bait. you can also troll is that is your preference. As long as you catch your fish legally you'll be fine. I want this "open" to be family oriented and a good time for everyone. They is alot of pressure during Tournaments and I just want to everyone to have a enjoyable tournament. As for any other rules E-mail me if you have a question. Remember this is being held to help out our future anglers. For pictures of last years "kids fishing derby" check out the website at www.kountzekidsfishingderby.com.

Jim


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Size limit of 15" right? Thanks!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats right Bigdaddy 15 inch min. limit for walleye. and just so everyone knows LIVE BAIT AND TROLLING are PERMITTED.


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Jim,
Are you having this tournament again this year? It was fun last year and it went to a good cause.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Professer

I am still waiting for funds to come in for the ramp fees. When I get them I will contact Milton and see. I also had some anglers say that I would have a better turn-out if i moved it to another lake. So with that said what lake would work better for eveyone. 

Jim


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like Berlin that time of year. Some years Milton takes a bit too fill up. Dont know whats in-store this year but should be good fishing. How much for the entry? Why does the state want $$$ for a ramp fee if its for kids?


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

That was a good tournament last year. Last year the club we were in had an open tournament on Mosquito and over 30 boats entered. I think you may get more at Mosquito, but Milton is a lot of fun too.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Jig, you know the state has to get there share of the money when they can...lol.


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

To get maximum participation, I would stay away from the dates of other walleye tournaments. Here are the ones that I know of...
4/11 Mosquito (OWF)
5/8 Mosquito (NEWC)
5/16 Milton (OWF)
6/12 & 6/13 Berlin (OWF)
There's usually a baitshop tourney at Pyma sometime in mid may also.

As far as the lakes, Berlin, Milton or Mosquito is fine with me.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Lets face it when someone in this area wants to fish a diffrent lake it usually meens there favorite lake or Mosquito Wherever it is, count me in,have other teams interested also.Usually if tourny is in late May-mid June most people can catch fish several diffrent ways and this gives them confidence to show up.Last year I heard alot of people wernt catching, so last minute they decided not to show up,boy did they miss out.The three fish weigh in was a good idea.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

John

I really appreciate the comments about the Walleye Tournament. I try to do the best I can at the Weigh-ins. As in the past it is usually just me doing the boat checks, registration, and weigh-in. It is tough but it is worth it for the kids fishing events it helps. I had alot of people ask if i would hold it at berlin this year. I told them it depends on the ramp fees. I was told about a bait shop/launch ramp by the causeway that is privately owned and I should contact them about holding it there so there wouldn't be any fees. Its been 3 years sence I fished berlin and wanted to know if there was and truth to this. If anyone know anything feel free to help me out and I will get the ball rollin.

Jim


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes there is here's the info:LES'S BAIT SHOP/ MARCKO LANDING 10583 Cobb Rd. Deerfield, Ohio 44411 (330) 584- 6741,she usually charges a small fee per boat that's all,she's a very nice lady and knows what's happening on the lake,Im sure she would be glad to help as would all these guys who posted on this.When you get the forms Pm us and we can get them handed out.Good Luck!!Anyone reading this,this a fun tourny for a good cause so come on and fish it the kids will appreciate it


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

John

Now the name of the Bait shop rings a bell. I will give her a call. I just posted about Tournament Insurance. The company I had been using went out of business and I got a couple of prices that were 4 times the price than the amount I raise with these opens. So I am still lookin. If you know of any companies who provide this kind of insurance let me know. Thanks again John

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings all

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am going to have a Open Walleye Tourny. It will be at berlin. I am going to call Les,s Saturday to see if we can use their ramp. Their seems to be quite an interest in this event sense it is for a kids fishing event. So here is what i need from you guys. Let's see what date works best for most of you. I am lookin at sometime in May or early June. Let's kick some dates guys and get it goin for the kids.

Jim


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd say last weekend of may or first weekend in June. Whatever u come up with il b there


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

I would say not on memorial day weekend but that is just my opinion. I really enjoyed that tournament last year and I really hope I can do it this year just not on memorial day.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just called Les's Bait shop and I will know if we can use the ramp after 2pm today. The date I was lookin at was June 5. let me know what you guys think. I tries to find out if any other tourneys were goin on that day and the only one I found was a Bass tournament. Hope this works for everyone. let me know. 

jim


----------

